# FirstClass Email Client...Chicago Public Schools?



## walter91 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello,
I have been trying to set up the FirstClass email client (v9.126) on my new macbook for a couple weeks now to no avail. I have no problem downloading the file, or getting through installation, but when I open it up I get an abnormal login screen that has the "Chicago Public Schools" logo across the top. All that I want is the generic client, but no matter where I download the file, it always ends up being the CPS version. I have made sure that every time I try to download the file from a different source I have deleted all of the past FC related files to ensure a "fresh start". This however has not been the case. Apparently after my first installation of the file (which was most likely the CPS version), my computer now thinks that all FC files are associated with CPS? Because I'm new to the Mac OS, it may be my error in removing/uninstalling the past incorrect files. My procedure for removal has been simply to search the computer for anything with relation to FC and drag it to the trash. Am I forgetting some essential step in completely removing files from a Mac? Or are all of the Mac FC clients built for CPS!?
Thanks for the help

Confused and Slightly Frustrated,
-Walter


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

My question is why did you choose FirstClass over Apple's Mail?
When you uninstalled it, did you delete the preference files?
But, did you download the client from FirstClass's own website? Upon going there and looking, this client is for education or business organizations, and therefor part of a package deal, meaning that you need a FirstClass server for your client to goto get your email. That is what I am understanding about this software, like Microsoft's Exchange. If it is for work or school, then the IT department should know how to set it up for you, if that is what they use. If this is just for home, then you should look at Mail, as it supports almost all kinds of email systems.


----------



## pamelarae (Sep 30, 2010)

i've used first class clients for over 14 years. i've used it plenty on both pcs and macs.this is the first time i've tried installing it on windows 7. 
so this is NOT a mac-specific question.

the guy who posted the previous reply was wondering why anyone would use this client rather than mac mail. well, for our email system, there is a server at the school and then we have clients on our laptops and this is how we tunnel into the system -- no other options available.

usually the client window has an "advanced" tab where you can go in and setup the server name. however i've downloaded the most recent client from the [url]www.softarc.com[/URL] website (v.10.009) and installed it, and the client i'm getting does NOT have any ability to CHANGE THE SERVER address. in the top left corner it says "Chicago Public Schools", and that is it. no tabs or buttons to go to any other setup screen.

i've uninstalled and reinstalled the newest first class client v. 10.0.9 - still getting this same problem. 

does anyone have any additional ideas of what to do? thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please don't post in year old threads. Also, by posting in someone else's thread in this manner, you are high-jacking their thread, which is frowned upon here. Also, this part of the forum is for Mac issues, so if you are not on a Mac, you should post in the forum for your OS. And like I told the OP, because this is software for an organization, you need to contact your IT department for issues relating to the software you are trying to use with their servers.


----------



## jknowlton (Jul 10, 2012)

walter91 said:


> Hello,
> I have been trying to set up the FirstClass email client (v9.126) on my new macbook for a couple weeks now to no avail. I have no problem downloading the file, or getting through installation, but when I open it up I get an abnormal login screen that has the "Chicago Public Schools" logo across the top. All that I want is the generic client, but no matter where I download the file, it always ends up being the CPS version. I have made sure that every time I try to download the file from a different source I have deleted all of the past FC related files to ensure a "fresh start". This however has not been the case. Apparently after my first installation of the file (which was most likely the CPS version), my computer now thinks that all FC files are associated with CPS? Because I'm new to the Mac OS, it may be my error in removing/uninstalling the past incorrect files. My procedure for removal has been simply to search the computer for anything with relation to FC and drag it to the trash. Am I forgetting some essential step in completely removing files from a Mac? Or are all of the Mac FC clients built for CPS!?
> Thanks for the help
> 
> ...


Walter - My First Class support person suggests you get the upload from the Server instead of downloading from FC site. I've been having the same problem.
On your FC desktop, go to the Admin Desktop Items, and then the FC update service folder. You want to download the 11.059 version


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't post to threads over a month old.


----------

